# XC TICKETS AVAILABLE NOW?! IE FOR TODAY



## philamena (30 July 2012)

They're showing as available in the past few minutes... Talk about lastminute.com


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

They are up but not actually available


----------



## philamena (30 July 2012)

That's weird cus they weren't up half an hour ago, but now are... (I thought ticketmaster was bad, it has to go down as the world's most frustrating ticket sales site!)


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

They are now up to purchase. Just let me get all the way to the basket with two tickets


----------



## Dab (30 July 2012)

Gutted i so wanted a XC ticket and was resigned to the fact that i couldnt go, then this morning when i log on to look for other tickets, i could have bought a XC tickets but being at the other end of the country i couldnt get there in time! This is ridiculous LOGOC sort out this complete male hen up.


----------



## Custard Cream (30 July 2012)

This is utterly disgusting. I put in for XC tickets and didn't get any. Now they are on sale? I'm in Northumberland....how would I ever get there? 3 hours on the train if I left at 11am, meaning I wouldn't get to Greenwich until after 3pm after getting across London. Not to mention how much it would cost in actual train fares buying on the day.


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

yep im a little miffed too - why not put them up last night


----------



## Sash2012 (30 July 2012)

The tickets going up this morning are resales. Understandably, there are people who realise at the last minute that they cannot make it.


----------



## Sash2012 (30 July 2012)

Ok, I had no tickets at 9:30 this morning but managed to pick up two - one online & one in the queue (for face value). There are ALWAYS people looking to get rid of tickets at the last moment.


----------



## Rowreach (30 July 2012)

This makes me spitting mad   I was so keen to get there for the xc and take the family - prepared to pay someone to look after the yard, fly to London, pay for accommodation, travel etc etc, but these things take time to plan.  Didn't get tickets in the first two rounds, and not much use them being available today is it?

And Greenwich doesn't exactly look packed out 

Nice one Lord Coe.


----------



## Sash2012 (30 July 2012)

Yeah, just watching it at work (gone back, hopefully out there in a couple of hours) - the stands aren't full, are they? 

Also, a tip for anyone who might try for the following days - make your "tickets wanted" sign as loud & as visible as possible. There are people standing around with A6-size pieces of paper with something scribbled on in biro. Who is going to spot that in a crowd?

And the queue for collections is VERY slow-moving - I was told an hour, at least, around 12:10.


----------



## HashRouge (30 July 2012)

This is ridiculous - I SO wanted to go to the XC!! Firstly there look like there are loads of seats in the stands, and now I'm hearing that people have been able to buy last minute tickets TODAY??? I'm the same as everyone else - too far away to get down and I'd said I'd work anyway


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

why would the stands be full at XC? you can go in and out of the stands today, you werent allocated a seat I dont think and you would want to be watching it from all round the course

just to remind you again there IS 50 000 people there today so its not exactly quiet


----------



## orionstar (30 July 2012)

That has frankly pissed me off! I put in for two on the first round and didnt get them, then applied again and didnt get them, I know loads of people who didnt get them, so how the hell could they have re-sales! I've watched the footage all day and it wasnt as busy as some of the major 4*'s


----------



## Sash2012 (30 July 2012)

orionstar said:



			That has frankly pissed me off! I put in for two on the first round and didnt get them, then applied again and didnt get them, I know loads of people who didnt get them, so how the hell could they have re-sales! I've watched the footage all day and it wasnt as busy as some of the major 4*'s 

Click to expand...

Resales = people returning tickets. An online system makes this possible until the very last moment.

I actually thought the place was crowded enough with 50k there.


----------



## LittleEcho (30 July 2012)

Sash2012 said:



			Resales = people returning tickets. An online system makes this possible until the very last moment.

I actually thought the place was crowded enough with 50k there.
		
Click to expand...


They are people returning tickets last minute. I was lucky enough to get one this morning.

As far as it being empty. That wasn't the case. It was absolutley packed all over the course today.


----------

